# My evil cat picture :)



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I just thought it was a funny photo. I was playing with my new camera and took this. I swear in no way did I alter this photo.










It's like he's saying I will swallow your sooouuulll. :heh:

Ps. BTW his name is Diesel and my fiance is holding him.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

LOL....Better watch out, he may be planning to 'take over the world' pinky and the brain style 

Nice picture, gotta love cats


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

Hee, hee!

What a puurrrfect example of "glowering"!


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Nice one, here is anotherone scaring the daylights out of our Chihuahua:


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

haha that's a good one. Sometimes I get pictures like that of our cats. You know, with their reflective eyes and all...
I have a picture somewhere of our cats sitting in the hallway of our house, looking down at me, and both of their eyes are glowing. I'll try to dig it up.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Hahaha!! thats a cool pic Defdac!


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Gotta luv dem kitties!!!
(even when they knock over the snail tank, 5 times in 2 weeks..
And incessantly stand in front of the monitor)


----------



## abnormalsanon (Jun 6, 2006)

Here's an evil cat for ya--my girl Lemmy. She is truly satanic. [smilie=e:

[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v334/abnormalsanon/lemmyevil.jpg[/IMG]


----------

